# Converting a Stainless Steel Blanket Warmer into Smoker



## smokingchick (Jan 12, 2016)

I have a acquired a stainless steel blanket warmer that I want to turn into a smoker.  I have been smoking meats the old fashioned way in a large charcoal grill and want to upgrade.  I have read several of the threads and got a lot of great ideas.  First of all I was looking at putting a Bradley smoker adapter on along with a heating element on the inside.  Heard pros and cons with the Bradley pucks.  Right now I like using the wood chunks over wood charcoal and think the smoke flavor is outstanding.  The upper part of the cabinet I am not sure what to do.  Thinking of using it as a separate smaller smoker, warming oven or storage.  Have lots of ideas going through my head and have a man at home who is very mechanically inclined to help.  Just looking for suggestions on ideas. 













IMG_1129.JPG



__ smokingchick
__ Jan 11, 2016


















IMG_1128.JPG



__ smokingchick
__ Jan 11, 2016


















IMG_1127.JPG



__ smokingchick
__ Jan 11, 2016


----------



## citislicker (Jan 14, 2016)

great idea,, do it.. SS does not rust.. !


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 14, 2016)

That blanket warmer looks like a winner!

Good Luck,

John


----------



## campfirestu (Jan 14, 2016)

That is nice professional grade and it's already made to take the heat best of luck with it.


----------



## smokingchick (Mar 9, 2016)

Smoker finally done and couldn't be happier with it!  Uses a heating element which is hooked up to an Aubrens PID.  Preheat charcoal in a pan and add what wood I want to use for smoke.  Have did a trial run to season it and smoked a little pork.  Maintained heat very well and pork was great!













smoke 1.jpg



__ smokingchick
__ Mar 9, 2016


















smoke 3.jpg



__ smokingchick
__ Mar 9, 2016


















smoke 6.jpg



__ smokingchick
__ Mar 9, 2016


----------



## zach schmerber (May 12, 2016)

nice work !! i i am actual doing the same thing with a similar blanket warmer. i have not got around to the cutting up of the cabinet yet. any idea what kind of insulation they put in the thing? how are the plastic magnetized seals holding up to the heat?


----------



## Ted Joyce (Aug 20, 2018)

smokingchick said:


> Smoker finally done and couldn't be happier with it!  Uses a heating element which is hooked up to an Aubrens PID.  Preheat charcoal in a pan and add what wood I want to use for smoke.  Have did a trial run to season it and smoked a little pork.  Maintained heat very well and pork was great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ted Joyce (Aug 20, 2018)

I have the exact same Blanket Warmer and I am in the midst of turning it into a pellet feed.

What did you do about the original shelf slits for the original adjustable height shelves?


----------



## tjmitche (Nov 5, 2018)

How goes your project Ted?  I have access to that exact blanket warmer for $100.  I have had little luck locating anyone who has done a complete pellet conversion.  I'd like to know feasibility and total cost to get it done.


----------

